# Holzreeling für Downrigger



## Axtwerfer (2. Januar 2014)

Moin,

ich habe ein Quicky 460 und will es nun zum Trolling aufrüsten. Jetzt hat das Teil seitlich und am Heck keine Reling. Lediglich hinten links und rechts 2  kleine Relingstützen mit so ner Lederrolle dran.

Ich habe nun schon ein paar mal Aufbauten von Boardis gesehen, die die ganzen Rutenhalter und Downrigger auf Holz gesetzt haben.

Der Vorteil zur klassischen VA Reling liegt auf der Hand.
- ist das Teil erst mal dran, dann kann man jede menge andere Dinge schnell anschrauben.
- wenn das Board 10-20 cm breit ist, hat man wieder Ablagefäche ( kann man nie genug haben). 
-  Downrigger haben gleich eine festen und stabilen Untergrund.
- Sieht auch noch gut aus.

Nachteil kann das höhere Gewicht und den evtl.
 Jährlichen Arbeitsaufwand ( Holzschutzlasur o.ä. ) sein.

Ich habe hier mal 2 Fotos ( nicht mein Boot ) die so ungefähr aussagen wie es aussehen soll, bei mir sollen aber noch jeweils die Seiten bis Anfang Steuerstand "beplankt" werden.

Falls also noch jemand ein Tipp hat, bezüglich Holzart  oder Durchführung oder Holzbehandlung, immer gerne. Foto ist auch immer hilfreich.

Axti #h


----------



## Potti87 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Eigentlich reicht Fichte oder Kiefer aus, allerdings nicht weniger wie 20mm Stark. Ne Einfache Baumarktlasur ebenfalls. 
Plattenwerkstoffe ala AW100 verleimtes Marine Sperrholz oder Siebdruck oder ähnliches ist für diesen Zweck überflüssig, zumal es entschieden mehr kostet wien Fichtenbrett.

Wenn du es jede Saison neu machst kannst dir auch das Streichen sparen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

also jedes Jahr neu machen wollt ich es eigendlich nicht, deshalb sollte es schon gutes Hartholz sein. Teak wäre ideal, ist aber schwer zu bekommen. Alternativ fällt mir dann nur noch Eiche ein.


----------



## guru (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Hi, wenn Du wirklich sehr lange ruhe haben willst, ist Tropenholz die erste Wahl. Leider nicht ganz billig, jedoch hält sich die benötigte Menge ja auch in grenzen. Dann noch ne Dickschichtglasur aus dem Bootszubehör drüber und alle paar Jahre etwas nachstreichen und das Ding hält ewig. Wichtig sind ordentliche Stützen aus Edelstahl, damit nichts wackelt. Manche haben das Ganze auch abnehmbar mit Flügelmuttern konstuiert, bei mir ists fest am Schiff. Dient auch als zusätzlicher Rausfallschutz, was im Winter sicher nicht falsch ist!


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Moin 
Ich schick dir Mo. mal Bilder von meiner Reling .
Reling ist erhöht und oben eine Teakholzplanke verschraubt .
Teakholz gibt es bei jedem Holzhändler , meiner hatte sogar soviel
das er dass Zeug sogar verkaufen musste .
Gruß


----------



## Axtwerfer (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Teak Holz wäre super ! 

Der Tischler meines Vertrauens hatte leider keins...:c
P.S.  Wenn jetzt wieder die P...a Leute mitlesen, dann sind wir Angler nicht nur Fischmörder sondern auch Regenwald vernichter. |krach:


----------



## peiner freak (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

In Peine bei Obi konnte man mal Teak holz bestellen musst du mal anrufen und nachfragen oder in Söhlde & Broistedt ist ja auch nicht weit von dir da gibt es  noch jeweils eine große Tischlerrei die haben da ohne ende holz rummliegen bestimmt auch Teak holz


----------



## Axtwerfer (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Broistedt ist doch abgebrannt......!  Aber bei Obi frag ich mal nach !
Dank Dir ...:m


----------



## peiner freak (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

ja aber nur ein stück


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Weshalb nicht Kunststoff  ? Pflegeleicht, preisgünsig, gut zu bearbeiten...


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Weshalb nicht Kunststoff  ? Pflegeleicht, preisgünsig, gut zu bearbeiten...


----------



## Axtwerfer (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Teakholz ist verdammt schwer zu bekommen, jedenfalls hier. Im Internet ca. 60-80 € m². plus Versand, auch teuer, da Sperrgut. Länge: 170 mm ! Eiche soll sich bei Salzwasser blau verfärben ( sagt der Tischler ) ! Ist gar nicht so einfach... In drei-vier wochen muss es fertig sein. Die Lachse warten nicht |uhoh:

Kunststoff ??  Wie, Was , Welcher   ? da müsste ich schon genauere Angaben haben.

Gruß  Axti


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

z.B. PE. (googel einfach mal nach Kunststoffplatte).
Ich hab für meinen DR-Mount allerdings Alu verwendet.
Hier in diesem Thread ist die Geberhalterung aus Alu drin, baugleiches Teil hab ich auch für den Scotty-DR gebaut.
-> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271037
Mit Kunststoff wär's deutlich einfacher gewesen.


----------



## Onkel Frank (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Kunststoff ?? Wie, Was , Welcher ?




Delrin


----------



## Prinzchen (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Hm, wie wäre es mit Douglasie? Führt jeder Baumarkt und ist extrem wetterfest.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

shice egal was für Holz !
Hauptsache funktiniell und funktioniert :m
an meinem ersten Boot war ne Holzbohle als Trollingbar geschliffen, teak-Holzlasur drauf und gut 
dann mal los und ab aufs Wasser !


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Also von Fichte und Co. würde ich die Finger lassen. Zu weich. Jede Verschraubung wird sich da eindrücken und anschlißend ist die Lasur dann nicht mehr dicht usw. 

Meine Trollingbar ist aus POM. Pflegeleichter geht es nicht mehr. Hab Sie jetzt seit 6 Jahren drauf und würde jederzeit wieder zu POM greifen.
Im Gegensatz zu seewasserfestem Aluminium und V4A sind POM oder Holz auch für "normalbegabte" noch gut zu bearbeiten. 

Grüße!


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

So hier mal meine Reling . 
Reling ist erhöht , oben drauf Teakholz .
Zwei bis dreimal im Jahr einölen und gut is. 
Gruß


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Hallo!

Bangkirai Terrassendiele aus dem Baumarkt geht super!
Sauhart, brauchste nur ölen  und ist bei geringer Stärke schon stabil genug, Reeling wird also nicht so klobig.

Gruß 
Walleyehunter69


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Danke für die Tipps ! Nächste Woche zeig ich das Resultat. 

Team Ahnungslos : Da hast Du Dir aber Mühe gegeben,#6 naja ne gut eingerichtete Werkstatt haste ja.  Woher hast Du denn das schöne Filetierbrett ? Auch selber gemacht ?


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Jau , das ist auch Eigenbau . Unten sind zwei runde Pom Stücke schräg angeschraubt und die werden dann in den Rutenhaltern versenkt .
Gruß


----------



## Marco74 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

@ Axtwerfer: Hast du schon Erfahrung im Trolling?
Es ist meistens leichter, die Fische im über das Heck zu Keschern.
Das wiederrum ist mit einem unverbauten Heck einfacher.
Es gibt viele Angler, die haben eine Trollingbar, viele andere (dazu gehöre ich) haben keine.
Eigentlich benötigst du doch nur zwei Sockel für deine Rigger und eine Reling für die Seiten.
Nur so als Denkanstoss, falls du noch nicht begonnen hast...


----------



## Axtwerfer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*



Marco74 schrieb:


> @ Axtwerfer: Hast du schon Erfahrung im Trolling?
> Es ist meistens leichter, die Fische im über das Heck zu Keschern.
> Das wiederrum ist mit einem unverbauten Heck einfacher.
> Es gibt viele Angler, die haben eine Trollingbar, viele andere (dazu gehöre ich) haben keine.
> ...



Daran habe ich auch gedacht, deswegen wird auf höhe des Motors das Brett auch abgesägt und mit einem Scharnier verbunden, welches dann nach belieben  z.b. beim Keschern o.ä. hochgeklappt werden kann.:m


----------



## cohosalmon (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Holzreeling für Downrigger*

Warum nochmal montierst Du die DR nicht auf der seitlichen Bordwand? Da muss doch was gehen!? Es gibt von Scotty allerlei Montiervarianten und hunderte Bauteile fuer die verschiedensten Montierplaetze am Boot. Meine Seitenbordwand war z.B. nicht breit genug fuer den Scotty DR Lagerteller. Ich habe dann ein Scotty L Befestigungswinkel an die Seitenbordwand vertikal montiert was die DR fixiert waehrend der horizontale L Teil auf der Bordwand aufliegt und somit den groessten Teil des DR Gewichtes traegt. Haelt seit vielen Jahren prima. Ich finde DR lassen sich besser an den Seiten bedienen als ueber das Heck.


----------

